# anyone know.?



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi.
Does anybody know if all the roadworks on Marine parade (Dover) are completed and ok. to overnight again.?

Thanks Alex.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

linal said:


> Hi.
> Does anybody know if all the roadworks on Marine parade (Dover) are completed and ok. to overnight again.?
> 
> Thanks Alex.


The answer is here:
http://www.highways.gov.uk/roads/projects/17611.aspx


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Autosratus, 
Thanks for that info. I asked as I am sure that I had read recently there was works actually in Marine parade & the road was closed for parking.
The above statement may be age related & I only imagined reading it.

Thanks Alex.


----------

